
DUB - DENIM : An Informal Tool For Early Stage Web Site and UI Design - bradleyland
http://dub.washington.edu:2007/projects/denim/
======
bradleyland
This is actually a really old tool, but I submitted it because it implements
some solutions to the problems outlined in another recent submission:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5076858>

DENIM isn't exactly a wireframing tool though. It's more of a site concept
development tool. I always felt like many of the ideas were great though, and
with the widespread adoption of tablets, it seems like DENIM's second coming
would make a lot of sense. We just need a tablet version.

